# Ronnie and Reggie brother and sister fluffly black moggys need re-homing



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

These 2 lovely cats need to find a new permanant home unfortunately their owner is out of no fault of her own unable to keep them both cats are fully vaccinated flead wormed and neutered/spayed preferably they will go together as they have been since birth they are 8 months old black long haired 1 boy and 1 girl if you think you could give these two a new forever home please contact me on 02392 652368 or 07825321235 or email at [email protected] owner is located in the portsmouth area.


----------

